# John deere 35d



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Lookin at purchasing this machine. 2010 1000hrs

16 ft 8k trailer and machine for 31k out the door. Valuable input from the forum much appreciated. Not my best subject as to what these machines are worth but seems to be to par with others for sale in this area.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've nver priced the Deer machines. I've been talking to Kubota and was quoted a new machine a bit larger than that one with a 6 way blade for 33k, my cousinis a salesman over there but i don't know what kind of deal he is making me.

The big name machines hold there value pretty good


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Price is so contingent on condition... 

Put the bucket down really slowly. Then put slight pressure down and lift slightly up. Pay close attention: does the house rock even the tiniest bit on the undercarriage? Have someone else watch if you need to. If so there is wear in the swing bearing. Big job to repair and is more common in machines that have been in rock.

Do the same for every pin/bushing joint on the machine. You will have slight movement at 1000 hours but shouldn't be too excessive. Especially in the bottom joints (bucket linkage) you will see wear but if it is too excessive the bucket will float and gouge slightly since there is slack. This will be noticeable mainly when you are carefully picking away trying to find a sewer main or finishing the bottom of a trench to grade which is also when you want an accurate, tight machine. If there is too much play it will cost roughly $2,000 to $3,000 just to repin the bucket linkage. 

Tracks... severe cuts or gouges? Red flag. Careless operator or the machine has seen a lot of rock. Also try to find out if the tracks have ever been changed. They should last 1200-1500 hours with a good operator and proper maintenance. Tracks will cost you probably $2000-$2500 to replace.

Check service records if available. Rental companies brag about having such well-maintained machines but I hesitate if I know a machine has been out on a long-term rental - who knows if it had any maintenance in several months.

Also that trailer is too light for that machine. Almost 7800 lbs. spec weight. That means your extra bucket will put you over the weight limit with the machine alone so the entire weight of the trailer itself will have to be carried in tongue weight on your hitch. Not a deal breaker but think about trading the trailer for a 10K or 12K trailer.

Just some pointers.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm going to be demoing a Deere 75D in the morning. Slick looking machine.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Compare it to a Kobelco, along with checking out when the hydraulics flat line at what torque loads.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Compare it to a Kobelco, along with checking out when the hydraulics flat line at what torque loads.


You mean breakout force? 

I HATE Kobelco.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Today's demo...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Lookin at purchasing this machine. 2010 1000hrs
> 
> 16 ft 8k trailer and machine for 31k out the door. Valuable input from the forum much appreciated. Not my best subject as to what these machines are worth but seems to be to par with others for sale in this area.


*What did the trailer say to the tractor?*

*"Pull me closer John Deere"*


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That's what the gas company uses around here.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SewerRat said:


> Price is so contingent on condition...
> 
> Put the bucket down really slowly. Then put slight pressure down and lift slightly up. Pay close attention: does the house rock even the tiniest bit on the undercarriage? Have someone else watch if you need to. If so there is wear in the swing bearing. Big job to repair and is more common in machines that have been in rock.


It's a Florida machine, it has dug in beach sand and not very deep at that...:laughing:

A sewer line or, water service line is typically drag your heel in the sand then kick dirt back over it to hide the pipe.....

Not quite what we see...:laughing:


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Redwood said:


> It's a Florida machine, it has dug in beach sand and not very deep at that...:laughing:
> 
> A sewer line or, water service line is typically drag your heel in the sand then kick dirt back over it to hide the pipe.....
> 
> Not quite what we see...:laughing:


There is alot of real wet clay in north florida. Hard on machines.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Bobcat is the only way to go. I love my old 331E. Tons of attachments available and most are compatible with the skid loaders too.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumberJ90 said:


> There is alot of real wet clay in north florida. Hard on machines.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Here is a picture of some Connecticut Soil that was sent to Liberty Island for a construction project....

Typically drilling and explosives works well....


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

PlumberJ90 said:


> There is alot of real wet clay in north florida. Hard on machines.





Redwood said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Here is a picture of some Connecticut Soil that was sent to Liberty Island for a construction project....
> 
> Typically drilling and explosives works well....


No crap!!! 

I'll take wet clay over this any day... (this was my job and I'm fixing to start another one like it)


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm just saying its tougher on equipment than some think. I've picked the back of the machine up (with the blade down in the front) just trying to get half a scoop out. Leaking hydraulic fittings, needing to get cylinders repacked are quite common for us.


----------

